# When you feel burned out (physical/emotional) what do you do to relieve stress?



## i_am_Lois (Jun 6, 2014)

Can't say I am ever pressured physically to the point of feeling burned out.
I do occasionally feel emotionally burned out though.
I begin to feel incapable of dealing with issues & have a deep desire to isolate myself.
So that's what I do. I take myself out of the equation.
When I'm alone in a quiet place, I can sort out my thoughts & feelings.
When I have answers for myself as to the best course of action, I throw myself back to the wolves.

When you're burned out what do you do? I'm the quiet thinker type.


----------



## Ina (Jun 6, 2014)

When I get emotionally burned out I fall asleep, and depending on how bad the stress is, dictates the length of the sleep.
Physical burn out puts me in my wheelchair, and that time period depends on my RA.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't get physically burned out (if I exercised more, I might!  ) ... but when I am in an anxious state I rely on several different types of homeopathics, folic acid and B12....and just try to 'let it go' ...because it is really true: this, too, shall pass.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

Square-breathing. And if there is a toxic person involved, I distance as much as possible. Then I either sleep, read, or both.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Square-breathing. And if there is a toxic person involved, I distance as much as possible. Then I either sleep, read, or both.



What is 'square-breathing'? I've never heard of it.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> What is 'square-breathing'? I've never heard of it.



In through the nose for a count of three (or four, whichever you're more comfortable with), hold for that count, out through the mouth for same count and hold for that. It calms thoughts and slows breathing, heart rate, etc.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 7, 2014)

I will have to give square breathing a try. Maybe it would at least help get rid of the headache I usually get when I'm stressed.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 7, 2014)

Play my 50 year old acoustic guitar.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 8, 2014)

I dunno. I've never felt burned out. I enjoy my life.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

I stop and thank God I am not a light bulb.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2014)

When you're burned out what do you do? 

My answer is to take a good 45 minute brisk walk.  That works for me.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 8, 2014)

It's common for me to get both physically and mentally burned out because I have a demanding job and some health issues.  When this happens, I make sure I get plenty of rest, even take a nap.  I book a massage and I get lots of morning sun on my eyes.  I've learned to say no as well.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> ... I get lots of morning sun on my eyes. .



Reminds me ... there is a wonderful product out there for getting morning sun if you don't have it naturally. 
 You can buy light therapy from a company called Nature Bright.  It's called SunTouch light and ion therapy and it really works.

http://www.naturebright.com/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> I've learned to say no as well.



"Saying yes to no" :   When we say"Yes" we are also saying "No" to other important things in our life.  It's OK to say "No".


----------



## d0ug (Jun 8, 2014)

I did a little trick in physiology and it gets surprising results.
Find a comfortable chair or bed close your eyes and pretend that you can float out of your body and float up and up till you ar on a star looking back at the earth and see that spot you started from once you are there think of the big problem you had. most people will begin to laugh as the problem is very very small once you have done that return into your body. The cost of teach astral projection is free.
Have fun and experiment


----------



## Ina (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll try it dOug. :wave:


----------



## taffboy (Jun 9, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I did a little trick in physiology and it gets surprising results.
> Find a comfortable chair or bed close your eyes and pretend that you can float out of your body and float up and up till you ar on a star looking back at the earth and see that spot you started from once you are there think of the big problem you had. most people will begin to laugh as the problem is very very small once you have done that return into your body. The cost of teach astral projection is free.
> Have fun and experiment


Like that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 9, 2014)

I try to stay home and be quiet...read a book, until things blow over.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 9, 2014)

I sit in my garden, drink a glass of wine and watch the birds.  If that doesn't work, I take my axe and chop a pile of logs for the stove!


----------



## taffboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I sit in my garden, drink a glass of wine and watch the birds.  If that doesn't work, I take my axe and chop a pile of logs for the stove!


Sounds good to me .


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I did a little trick in physiology and it gets surprising results.
> Find a comfortable chair or bed close your eyes and pretend that you can float out of your body and float up and up till you ar on a star looking back at the earth and see that spot you started from once you are there think of the big problem you had. most people will begin to laugh as the problem is very very small once you have done that return into your body. The cost of teach astral projection is free.
> Have fun and experiment



Travel agent:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

I listen to   Hawaiian 105 KINE-FM





http://tunein.com/radio/Hawaiian105-KINE-1051-s33171/


----------



## taffboy (Jun 11, 2014)

*relax*

Is that a chill out station ?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

It plays more contemporary Hawaiian music.


----------



## Janice (Jun 22, 2014)

That was refreshing to hear.


----------

